# Low pay for uber drivers



## Borris Johnson (Nov 26, 2016)

why uber can't increase the amount for the riders? 

Very low pay 
Moredn day slevery 

Uber lost the court case 

Mr uber think about the 
Driver cost ( car , insurance, fuel, services, license fee) 
Uk uber x drivers need good price


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Borris Johnson said:


> why uber can't increase the amount for the riders?
> 
> Very low pay
> Moredn day slevery
> ...


Uber doesn't care.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah Uber don't care so log in and chase that next ping to make your penny


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Borris Johnson said:


> why uber can't increase the amount for the riders?
> 
> Very low pay
> Moredn day slevery
> ...


They do it because suckers like you will drive anyways. They dont care until drivers dry up.

Low prices give them the market share of Pax. You will always go longer without a ping with Lyft over Uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I for one envision Uber execs stuffing a big sack with a green $ on it with money and taking it to some third world country as we speak. That way when the lawuits start to massivly exceed the revenue they have ever generated they can simply disappear into the night.

One day we will be watching american greed http://www.hulu.com/american-greed And it will be an uber episode.


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

If you're not driving in SF or Manhattan. You are being royally abused. But don't fret, you have the company of the other 90% of the country


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They do it because suckers like you will drive anyways. They dont care until drivers dry up.
> 
> Low prices give them the market share of Pax. You will always go longer without a ping with Lyft over Uber.


The drivers are never going to dry up. It's why you make more recruiting drivers than you do driving...its almost a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

OlDirtySapper said:


> The drivers are never going to dry up. It's why you make more recruiting drivers than you do driving...its almost a pyramid scheme.


pyramid schemes collapse when you can no longer find willing idiots to prop of the newer entries and as the whole thing unravels the people at the top disappear with bags of cash.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> pyramid schemes collapse when you can no longer find willing idiots to prop of the newer entries and as the whole thing unravels the people at the top disappear with bags of cash.


So your saying it's not like a pyramid scheme it is a pyramid scheme


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

OlDirtySapper said:


> So your saying it's not like a pyramid scheme it is a pyramid scheme


no... pyrmid schemes do more for bringing in new people than uber does.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> no... pyrmid schemes do more for bringing in new people than uber does.


Yup, as soon they run out of investors to bilk. We should take bets on what South American country some of them will flee too. I think Travis will go to RIO...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Yup, as soon they run out of investors to bilk. We should take bets on what South American country some of them will flee too. I think Travis will go to RIO...


Vietnam...

I'm pulling for Vietnam


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Try Juno or Lyft. **** Uber.


----------



## driver$1 (Dec 3, 2016)

yes I've been on the road since this morning and I barely make the gaz money. At this point I really ask my self if it really worth it driving for Uber


----------



## Randal (Dec 6, 2016)

Well....find something else to make money with. Keep an eye on Google.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Yup, as soon they run out of investors to bilk. We should take bets on what South American country some of them will flee too. I think Travis will go to RIO...


And git zika so he can't reproduce.


----------

